# PCD into M School?



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm planning on a fall M4 ED and want to do at least a PCD. There is also a 2 day M school mid Sept. Does it make sense or is it possible to do/schedule a Friday PCD and then stay for the Sat/Sun M school? I know you can't schedule a PCD until the car arrives back here though so I'd have to be sure to schedule my ED to have that be in time and then try and get that Friday PCD date. 

I also saw someone over on f10post (in 2013) say they got a 15% school discount for doing a weekday PCD? Does this exist and if so can it be combined with the BMWCCA 15%? Aren't they only open on weekdays anyway for PCD? I'm still learning about this whole process. 

Thanks


----------



## DDGator (Mar 4, 2013)

That would definitely be possible -- it's just contingent upon the scheduling of your PCD. They would likely work with you to accomplish this within the bounds of what is possible.

I haven't seen the mid-week discounts for M-School but I wouldn't doubt it. I would doubt that they would allow you to "stack" the discounts.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

I think your first priority will be getting a reservation for the 2-day M school in September. Once you have that, then schedule your European Delivery in plenty enough time to request the redelivery at the PC on your preferred date. Make sure to bring that up with your client advisor so that he can make sure that is part of your plans. It doesn't matter if your car gets to the PC two or three weeks before the 2-day M school. They will just have to store it for you until your exact scheduled delivery date.

Good luck!


----------



## calbears96 (Oct 31, 2009)

DDGator said:


> That would definitely be possible -- it's just contingent upon the scheduling of your PCD. They would likely work with you to accomplish this within the bounds of what is possible.
> 
> I haven't seen the mid-week discounts for M-School but I wouldn't doubt it. I would doubt that they would allow you to "stack" the discounts.


The Performance Center is offering 20% off for a 2-day school in Feb and March (weekday sessions) via Facebook. Not sure if this is stackable with BMWCCA (I would doubt it). They might offer something for the fall as it gets closer to those school dates.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

I called the performance center. Some things I found:

- They said a lot of people try and stack a PCD with a class and they work really hard to make that work so odds are at least in my favor. 

- You get 20% off of M school when you take delivery of an M car.

- You can't schedule PCD until you have a production number (although I thought it was not until the car made it back to the US from a ED)


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

I did that my last ED. Took delivery at Performance Centre and did a 2 day M school straight after. It was excellent - stars aligned.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Just went and test drove an M4 and talked to my CA about it. He was thinking a late August ED for a 10/14 PCD, 10/15-16 M school. He's looking into the official details. The wait is darn painful :bawling:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

OK, booked October 15 M school. I'll hope all the stars align to get the PCD the day before.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Snareman said:


> OK, booked October 15 M school. I'll hope all the stars align to get the PCD the day before.


Okay, that means you're going to have to schedule your European Delivery for early August because you're going to need to drop the car off no later than the middle of August. You're going to have to allow at least 8 weeks to get it to the Performance Center for redelivery on Friday, Oct. 14. You have to allow for a possible delay at the VPC in Brunswick.

Negotiate your deal in advance based on x-dollars over invoice and, if this is a lease, negotiate the money factor markup (if any) in advance. Choose your color combo and equipment based on what is available for the 2016 M4 so that your dealer can enter your order as soon as possible. No need to wait until after he gets his pricing and ordering guides to start negotiating all of that stuff. You can always have him modify your order later if necessary. Make sure the dealership notifies BMW that you are already enrolled in the M school for the weekend of Oct. 15 so that they understand that you must get your requested ED date and PC redelivery date.

Good luck!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Would dropping off around Aug 22 work do you think? I already have out of town plans for the 8/13-14 weekend and was planning on a roughly weekish long ED over to Budapest and back. 

I've already told my CA about my M4 ED/PCD/M School dates and desires. I've got my previous 3 cars from him and know him well. I already have my options picked out, but he can't put an order in til the 2017's are available for order though right? 

(You are obviously very knowledgeable and helpful with all of this stuff for everyone. What do you do? Just curious.)


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Snareman said:


> Would dropping off around Aug 22 work do you think? I already have out of town plans for the 8/13-14 weekend and was planning on a roughly weekish long ED over to Budapest and back.


Dropping off around August 22 should work. You just can't predict in advance whether your car will need repairs at the VPC or whether it will be delayed clearing Customs. Then it has to get trucked from there to the PC. They will want it no later than a few days before your Oct. 14 redelivery date.



> I've already told my CA about my M4 ED/PCD/M School dates and desires. I've got my previous 3 cars from him and know him well. I already have my options picked out, but he can't put an order in til the 2017's are available for order though right?


That's right. He can't enter the order until he is allowed to do so. The main thing, and I'm sure he understands exactly, is that he needs to inform BMWNA of your plans for the M school.



> (You are obviously very knowledgeable and helpful with all of this stuff for everyone. What do you do? Just curious.)


I'm retired.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ninong said:


> Dropping off around August 22 should work. You just can't predict in advance whether your car will need repairs at the VPC or whether it will be delayed clearing Customs. Then it has to get trucked from there to the PC. They will want it no later than a few days before your Oct. 14 redelivery date.
> 
> That's right. He can't enter the order until he is allowed to do so. The main thing, and I'm sure he understands exactly, is that he needs to inform BMWNA of your plans for the M school.
> 
> I'm retired.


Retired from something BMW??


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Snareman said:


> Retired from something BMW??


Yes.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ninong said:


> Yes.


I guess the what part is a secret? :angel:


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Snareman said:


> I guess the what part is a secret? :angel:


It was so long ago I forgot.


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ninong said:


> It was so long ago I forgot.


At least you still remember the helpful tidbits.  Are you Norbert Reithofer?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

Snareman said:


> Are you Norbert Reithofer?


:rofl:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Ninong said:


> :rofl:


You didn't deny it, so there's a chance you are him!! I'm honored to meet you Mr. R! :beerchug:


----------



## rmichae9 (Apr 27, 2008)

Snareman said:


> You get 20% off of M school when you take delivery of an M car.


Bummer. Buying an M car used to get you a 1-day M-school for free. Then, they changed it to only M5 and M6. Something is better than nothing.

Regardless, I cannot recommend the M-schools enough! I have taken the 1-day M, 2-day M, and when I did PCD from my M5, it was like another 1-day M-school. They are outstanding!


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

rmichae9 said:


> Bummer. Buying an M car used to get you a 1-day M-school for free. Then, they changed it to only M5 and M6. Something is better than nothing.
> 
> Regardless, I cannot recommend the M-schools enough! I have taken the 1-day M, 2-day M, and when I did PCD from my M5, it was like another 1-day M-school. They are outstanding!


Yea, companies never ever seem to sweeten the deals, only make them less sweet. I'm still looking forward to it despite the crazy cost.


----------

